# Power up the AP computer by external 12V DC



## bearbu (Feb 12, 2019)

I have bought an AP2.5 computer (for Model 3) from eBay for some experiments. 

We tried to power up the standalone AP computer (both MCU board and AP board) by an external 12V DC from a power adaptor (with 12V 10A output) but failed. Seems both boards (MCU board and AP board) need some power up signal (mostly likely CAN/LIN signal) for initial power up sequence.

Has anyone powered up the Model 3 AP computer by external power source (not from car) and made it working (atleast having image/UI output to the screen)?

Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

FYI The AP computer is water cooled so be aware of that.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I could be totally mistaken - but I was under the impression that the screen output was handled by a different computer than the AP computer.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Frully said:


> I could be totally mistaken - but I was under the impression that the screen output was handled by a different computer than the AP computer.


Yes, it's called the MCU.
The "computer module" (Car Computer) actually contains both the MCU and AP computers. bearbu mentions them both in the OP:


bearbu said:


> We tried to power up the standalone AP computer (both MCU board and AP board)


@Ingineer shows us the two boards contained within the module at the 2m52s mark of this video:


----------



## bearbu (Feb 12, 2019)

garsh said:


> Yes, it's called the MCU.
> The "computer module" (Car Computer) actually contains both the MCU and AP computers. bearbu mentions them both in the OP:
> 
> @Ingineer shows us the two boards contained within the module at the 2m52s mark of this video:
> ...


Thank you so much! Watched the video and the AP computer was plugged on the MCU board side with a RJ45 Ethernet connector, the AP board was not actually powered up and even not plugged with power.

I actually want to have the AP board to be powered up and check some signals if possible.

I made some experiences by connecting the standalone AP board ad MCU board (bought from eBay) to my Model 3 respectively and found out the the MCU board could be powered up individually, but the AP board couldn't. So I guess both board should be powered up at the same time for some power up sequence sync

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

